# Possible New 2008 Tentmaker Titles



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been in touch with the kind gentleman who has made the titles below available for possible reprint by Tentmaker Publications. Phil Roberts at Tentmaker is soliciting feedback as to the level of interest in these works. If you are interested, please let him know:

http://tentmaker.org.uk/content/?p=84



> Possible publications for 2008
> 
> In addition to The Gospel Revealed to Job by Hulbert (due out in mid-March) and John Fawcett’s Exposition of the Acts. 3 vols (Spurgeon says: “A fine series of expository discourses. Sometimes we differ.”), we are currently considering the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Mar 1, 2008)

What I want to know is WHY Puritan Fast Sermons isn't in this list???? Tentmakers has been promising that set for some time. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have been in touch with the kind gentleman who has made the titles below available for possible reprint by Tentmaker Publications. Phil Roberts at Tentmaker is soliciting feedback as to the level of interest in these works. If you are interested, please let him know:
> 
> http://tentmaker.org.uk/content/?p=84
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> 1. E.W. Hengstenberg on Psalms
> 
> 2. E.W. Hengstenbrg, The Revelation expounded for those who search the Scriptures. Translated by Patrick Fairbairn, D.D. 2 vols., 8vo. Edinb., 1851-52. S. 14/6. (Spurgeon says: “Highly esteemed by the best judges”).



I would definitely buy those by Hengstenberg!


----------



## ADKing (Mar 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have been in touch with the kind gentleman who has made the titles below available for possible reprint by Tentmaker Publications. Phil Roberts at Tentmaker is soliciting feedback as to the level of interest in these works. If you are interested, please let him know:
> 
> http://tentmaker.org.uk/content/?p=84
> 
> ...



I attempted to leave feedback but got an error page. 

James Hamilton gets my vote. For some time now I have been trying to collect his 6 Volume Collected Works. (I still need volumes 3 and 4). Hamilton is quickly becoming one of my favorite authors. His eloquence enhances his sermons which breathe of experiential religion and the centrality of Christ. I first discovered his work "The Royal Preacher" while recently preaching through Ecclesiastes. It was fabulous. His, "Moses the Man of God" I also highly commend as well as his sermons. The church would be much enriched if his works were more widely available.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 2, 2008)

Daille, for definate

Probably Hamilton too


----------



## crhoades (Mar 2, 2008)

CarlosOliveira said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > 1. E.W. Hengstenberg on Psalms
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 2, 2008)

I also tried to contact Tentmaker but got an "error" message. The book "Sermons of James Ussher" could possibly contain the same material that was published by Soli Deo Gloria as "The Puritan Pulpit: James Ussher." We took it from a 19th century copy of Ussher's sermons.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2008)

WooHoo!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

_Exposition of the Acts of the Apostles_ (2 vols.) by John Fawcett and _Gospel Revealed to Job_ by Charles Augustus Hulbert are now available.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 9, 2008)

The most important are Hengstenberg and Daille, in my opinion. I would definitely purchase those.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> The most important are Hengstenberg and Daille, in my opinion. I would definitely purchase those.



I have Daille  and hope to get Hengstenberg one of the days.


----------



## Witsius (May 9, 2008)

How about a companion to Goode's Charismatic Confusion; namely: The Divine Rule of Faith?


----------



## Witsius (May 9, 2008)

Although, the Hengstenberg sounds fine, as well.


----------

